# Looking to commission a writer.



## azureman55 (Jun 28, 2016)

I am looking to commission a writer for a nsfw story. Have to be fine with all character types and fetishes as the story will contain some. If interested please leave your contact info.


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 19, 2016)

email me at lilwane1312@gmail.com


----------



## ScarletLetters (Aug 7, 2017)

Still looking for a Story Writer? sites.google.com: #WritingCommission


----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 7, 2017)

shouldn't this be in the commission section?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 7, 2017)

Closing this.  Commission seeking is to be done in the Art Sales and Auctions section.

Please make sure you read the rules in the stickies posted there.


----------

